# How long can I keep a rib roast?



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2016)

Bought a rib roast back in July because it was on sale. Put it in the freezer right away. Moved to fridge on Wednesday 12/14 to thaw for Birthday dinner Saturday 12/17. Didn't quite thaw, so we made a strip roast that happened to be on sale. Thing is, I now have a rib roast in the fridge that I'd like to have on Christmas Eve, but I'm afraid I'm pushing my luck. It's still cryo wrapped, and looks fine, but 10 days is making me nervous. What say the experts?


----------



## wild west (Dec 22, 2016)

Depends on how many days left to the best before date when you froze it. I bought a whole tenderloin 6 days ago that has the best before date of jan 20


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 22, 2016)

If you bought it in July, any of the codes printed on it will certainly be expired I would expect.

So it been frozen since at least 12/14 and partially frozen since 12/17. That's only 5 days ago! You are good to go no sweat! Especially since you say its still cryovac'd.

In fact... I would unwrap it now to make sure there are no "Off" smells. Pat it dry , and get your seasonings on it NOW, wrap it up, and put it back in the fridge till cook day.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 22, 2016)

Browneyesvictim said:


> If you bought it in July, any of the codes printed on it will certainly be expired I would expect.
> 
> So it been frozen since at least 12/14 and partially frozen since 12/17. That's only 5 days ago! You are good to go no sweat! Especially since you say its still cryovac'd.
> 
> In fact... I would unwrap it now to make sure there are no "Off" smells. Pat it dry , and get your seasonings on it NOW, wrap it up, and put it back in the fridge till cook day.


I agree with this.  I have done something similar many times.  I have had a smell from the liquid blood in the cryovac wrapper even with relatively fresh non frozen meat when opening, rinse the meat off well and let sit a few minutes and it usually goes away.  If it does, you are good to go.

.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2016)

If you unwrap it, set it on a wire rack on a tray, and leave it in the fridge, it will be good for a month or longer.....    It's called "dry aging"....   I"ve had a rib roast in the refer for 6 weeks before....     BUT, it has to be totally open to the air, or wrapping in cheese cloth will work also...   UMAI dry bags are an example... the bags breathe...  
For long fridge life, the meat must breathe.... 

Our Prime Rib Roast on a 1/2 sheet pan....













Prime Rib 12-2016 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 22, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

As long as it's in the *original* cryovac packaging, not re-packaged at the store, it will be fine.

A lot of guys wet age their beef.

Which is simply leaving it in the *original *cryovac for 30 days or more in the fridge.

Al


----------



## driedstick (Dec 22, 2016)

There is a lot of good information right there that I will be saving. 

Good luck and your cook.

DS


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks guys!! I'll open it up and let it age for a couple days. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2016)

MD, I don't think you should keep that roast another day. Box it up with some dry ice and Fed-Ex it to me! 

I have dry aged and wet aged roasts. Both methods are something I'd recommend.


----------



## simon templar (Dec 22, 2016)

801Driver said:


> ....... I have had a smell from the liquid blood in the cryovac wrapper even with relatively fresh non frozen meat when opening, rinse the meat off well and let sit a few minutes and it usually goes away.  If it does, you are good to go.......


This brings up a question I've wondered about.....

Anytime I slow-cook any meat, whether it be grill, smoke, or even crock-pot, regardless of age I always rinse it pretty thoroughly first.  Several times I've been questioned about doing this, but my POV has been that who knows what the environment it was packaged in _really_ was.

What is the local consensus on this sort of thing?  Anyone else rinse....or are you just plug-n-play?

.....sT


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 22, 2016)

Depends on what it is and what I plan to do with it. I believe some cuts are packed with a surfactant/preservative and some are fortified with a brine. I usually want a rub to stick or marinate in my own brine or surface dried for correct searing,  so therefore I prefer to wash off the slime and pat dry.

There is a belief out there that any bacteria that is present is just going to get spread around you kitchen by attempting to wash it. And I've also read from FDA articles that it is unnecessary to rinse because that any dangerous pathogens will be killed in the cooking process anyway.

My opinion would be to keep doing what you are doing that makes sense. Use your own best safe handling techniques. Let your nose be your guide if something is off.


----------



## marctrees (Dec 22, 2016)

I am NOT the experienced expert here as some above, 

Nowhere near, you have excellent advice so far.

 I would FOR SURE  unwrap it, thoroughly dry it off w fresh paper towels, "rub" spice, then LOOSELY tent over w new paper towels, and put in fridge couple days till cooking.

I would definitely do that, rather than leave in cryo wrap last few days, all considered.       Marc

And myself, I would rinse it off under faucet, before drying, but I don't know if that's the right thing to do.

Just remember -   Cook the roast to rarish medium rare for those that want that (Me, or even more Rare) and THEN finish more well done sliced servings ideally on direct grill, or at least in HOTTTT preheated oven or broiler.

I envy your dinner !!!!


----------

